# t61p i386 suspend to ram



## andrnils (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello,

i just installed fbsd i386 7.1-release and most things work great. Not so suspend to ram, which is really important to me as this is a laptop and i relocate several times each day.

According to sysctl it should be supported:
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S3 S4 S5

I tested running it from a  console ( no X started ) with only zfs, opensolaris and wpi modules loaded.

The machine hard locks, there is some disk activity and then freeze. No output, nothing.

The machine is a lenovo t61p: 2Ghz core2duo, 3Gb ram, 320 Gb disk, nvidia quadro fx 570m.

Suspend works great on other os' (tested linux,open solaris, xp and vista).

Google gives me rather varied answers, 'from suspend not possible on SMP' to 'should work fine'

Best regards
Andreas Nilsson


----------



## richardpl (Jan 6, 2009)

Currently suspend doesnt work with SMP.
Workaround: disable SMP and reboot.

`# echo "kern.smp.disabled=1" >> /boot/loader.conf`

Also note that some modules/drivers may interact very badly on resume (causing resume not to work in worst scenario)...


----------



## jfrelinger (Jan 8, 2009)

*smp and acpi suspend/resume*

in may a patch was posted to the current list that got suspend/resume preliminarily working for smp.

http://http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-acpi/2008-May/004879.html

I have not updated my laptop to current yet (or even checked to see if the patch is still good), so I don't know if it'd even work for you.


----------

